# Cool place to work



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm working for these guys now http://www.hauntvisions.com / http://www.creativevisionsonline.com . It's low paying, very hard work, and in a grimy tool and fabrication shop, but the stuff that gets made there is awesome. Ya know that giant Rock Monster you see in all the merchant area pictures of shows like TradeWorld and such? This is the outfit that makes them. In fact there's one standing in the shop right now (well, with a few pieces off, but he's there).

I like learning ways to hack stuff and make props on a shoestring budget. But it's awesome to be in the midst of the building of the professional high-end stuff. You know, those nifty props that can be yours for a mere 10-20 grand. It's only a temporary gig, and the money's less than low, but hey -- it's cool. Learning experience. And it never hurts to form relationships with heavy hitters that are knowledgeable and well connected, ya know?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Gosh, you go from cool job to awesome job!
That's so cool!
I'd love to be able to do that.
Let's just hope that these guys are jerks!
Keep us posted about how things go!
.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I wouldn'[t call it an awesome job. It's one of the lowest paying gigs I've worked in years and I come home filthy and tired and sore every day. It's pretty much machine shop work for me. Grinding and drilling and cutting and helping to hoist I-beams. Of course, the end results are very cool... giant squids and rock monsters and such... but the crew doesn't really have any aesthetic input into the props; the production manager draws up the designs. It's fabrication; there are designs and specs to follow and we build. But... for five weeks, I get to pitch in on the creation of some amazingly cool stuff. Friday night I hope to crash early and wake up well rested enough to mix up some monster mud and let the real creativity begin!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Revenant, I think most of us are more than a little jealous..... even tho it sounds like hard work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd love to work with them, even if the pay was low, the learning experience would be well worth it. Speaking of work, I was thinking it would be really cool to get my foot in the door at Sally COrp here in Jacksonville:

http://www.sallycorp.com/


----------

